# Unlocking 4 GB RAM on Windows 7 32 Bit System



## baronzemo (Dec 5, 2011)

I have searched a lot about this issue, and found 2 solutions.

One is this file: 4GB-7600.RTM.x86.04.08.2009
And the other is: Physical Address Extension

I applied physical address extension, but nothing changed. I am thinking of using the first solution but I am not sure if it is trustworthy.

What do you suggest?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you cannot use more than 3.5GB ram in a 32 bit operating system. its all mathematics .

if you want to use all 4GB you need the 64 bit version of windows


----------



## baronzemo (Dec 5, 2011)

But even though I have 4GB Ram, it shows 2.99GB not even 3.5GB.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

are you using onboard graphics?

please post your full specs


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

This number is also depends on the hardware configuration of the PC.

Post the specs as requested by greenbrucelee

Open resmon (Start > type *resmon* in the search field) and check the memory status to see how much is being reserved.


----------



## baronzemo (Dec 5, 2011)

In "resmon" screen, it says: Reserved for Hardware: 1034MB


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

that doesn't tell us anything we need to know what the make and model is of the computer is. If its a custom build we need to know the full specs


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

3.25 to 3.75GB is the norm for 4GB of RAM on a 32Bit OS. You show 2.99 which is also the norm when using Onboard Graphics.
@ greenbrucelee. The graphics chip shows GT230M so it would appear to be a laptop


----------



## baronzemo (Dec 5, 2011)

It is a laptop.
Specs:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> In "resmon" screen, it says: Reserved for Hardware: 1034MB


Most likely reserved by integrated graphics.


----------



## baronzemo (Dec 5, 2011)

So the lack of RAM is reserved by graphics?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

That would appear to be the case.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you turn the onboard graphics off and use a proper video card then you should see more ram available.


----------

